# Dog door size.



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

We have to replace our dog door before Abby can use it....the one in the door is old and not weather resistant at all. 

I was looking at this one.....
Ideal Pet, 9.75 in. x 17 in. Extra Large Ruff Weather Plastic Frame Door with Dual Flaps, RWXL at The Home Depot - Mobile

Would that be a good size? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It depends how big your Abby is and if she is fully grown. Since your door has one now, measure the dog door, see if she can easily get in and out of that, and that should give you some idea of the size needed. These articles may also help you Comparison Chart: Pet Doors for Dogs and Measure Your Pet


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

She is 9 weeks old. She was 18 pounds at 8 weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I never even thought if looking at Home Depot for dog doors and I found one I like there. Thanks for posting a link for home depot


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool....what size do you like? They have some neat doors and kennels.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

nktigger99 said:


> Cool....what size do you like? They have some neat doors and kennels.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The 15 x 23.5. It's good for dogs up to 120 pounds and my boy is 100 pounds.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My _very_ favorite dog door is the Endura Flap by Patio Pacific. I've had dog doors for over 20 years, and that is my very favorite, hands down. Living in Oklahoma where it is unbelievably windy most of the time, I got sick of the dog door flying open on it's own. The Endura door is rated to 50 mph. I've never ever had it blow open. (I shut the dog door during our tornado last May, though. Pretty sure it would have blown open during an F5 tornado, LOL! ) It doesn't leak air, like a regular dog door either. It also has a higher aspect ratio too, which means it's longer and narrower than regular dog doors. It _is_ noisier than my other dog doors. I can hear it snap back into place when they go in and out. That doesn't bother me, but it is a complaint that I've read. 

I absolutely love it. I have the Large Single Flap. The opening is 10x19. Sounds small, but my 75 pound moose of a puppy goes through easily. 

My dog door: 










Oh, and a video about that dog door. Sorry, if I sound like a commercial, but I seriously love that dog door, LOL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=z2MJoeYARXI


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> My _very_ favorite dog door is the Endura Flap by Patio Pacific. I've had dog doors for over 20 years, and that is my very favorite, hands down. Living in Oklahoma where it is unbelievably windy most of the time, I got sick of the dog door flying open on it's own. The Endura door is rated to 50 mph. I've never ever had it blow open. (I shut the dog door during our tornado last May, though. Pretty sure it would have blown open during an F5 tornado, LOL! ) It doesn't leak air, like a regular dog door either. It also has a higher aspect ratio too, which means it's longer and narrower than regular dog doors. It _is_ noisier than my other dog doors. I can hear it snap back into place when they go in and out. That doesn't bother me, but it is a complaint that I've read.
> 
> I absolutely love it. I have the Large Single Flap. The opening is 10x19. Sounds small, but my 75 pound moose of a puppy goes through easily.
> 
> ...


I can picture that tv on the floor with mine running in and out...


----------

